# Proyecto para un micro (bus - omnibus) ¿me dan ideas?



## GABILON (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola amigos, vuelvo a la carga. ya hace un buen tiempo que estoy detrás de poder hacer un sistema de audio para los omnibus de larga distancia, he heco distintos dispositivos con distinta suerte, pero estoy decidido a llevarlos a cabo hasta el final. El tema es que el audio de los buses tiene sus particularidades y aquí va el detalle del proyecto:

a) dos amplificadores independientes, uno para la cabina de los choferes y otro para los pasajeros
b) selector de entradas preferentemente digital con indicacion de entrada
c) entregar 12/24v de salida cuando se seleccione la entrada de tv (esta tension se usa para accionar los conversores que alimentan los reproductores y las pantallas)
d) un puerto usb para entregar vcc a algún reproductor de mp3/4 que se quiera usar como entrada auxiliar

Esos serian los lineamientos básicos, aora vamos a desglosarlos un poco más.
Para el punto a) hay que tener en cuenta que debemos contar con control de balance, ya que el sistema debe ser estereo; quizás se pueda agregar un control de tonos, mejor del tipo baxandall para no tener tantos potes dando vueltas por allí. Para el segundo punto, ya sé que lo más obvio sería optar por un selector rotativo, por comodidad y espacio, pero me resulta de operacion desagradable si no lleva algun circuito de atenuacion, además debemos tener en cuenta que las entradas son de muy diversa índole, por ende antes deben ser tratadas para lograr tener en todas el mismo nivel tipo line in. Dicho sea de paso, la entradas son:
1- Auxiliar. Es una entrada Line In standard, por lo general se va a usar con algún reproductor portatil tipo mp3, discman (¿existen todavia?), etc
2- Micrófono. No hay mucho para decir, solo que debemos observar que el mic es mono y debemos enviar la señal a los dos canales de manera simultánea, y por supuesto que necesita su pre, pienso que sería optimo que esta entrada tenga su control de ganancia propio.
3- Tv. A esta entrada que idealmente debería ir en la parte trasera de nuestro equipo, se le hace llegar la señal de audio procedente de un reproductor de video, cualquiera que sea este, dvd, vhs, etc. Recordar que cuando se seleccione esta entrada, debemos enviar por una salida 12 o 24vcc para los conversores.
4- Radio. En esta entrada tenemos un problema, no todos los estereos de los micros traen salida auxiliar, muchos solo permiten colocar los parlantes en sus salidas, por ende, al ser estas amplificadas, debemos usar alguna red de atenuacion para lograr bajar la señal a nivles compatibles con line in, se me ocurre usar algún circuito adaptador de auriculares como los de sound elliot, o bien que si elegimos esta entrada, algún relé me puentee los parlantes de mi equipo y le mande la señal directamente desde la radio.

Bueno eso sería todo. en este primer post voy a ir dejando todo actualizado y las respuestas las voy a ir dando post pot post, espero quue prenda el tema porque además de servirme en lo personal, creo que hay varios tópicos a tratar y nos vamos a divertir un rato. Por otra parte, me comprometo a ir documentando profusamente cada paso que doy hasta llegar al objetivo.

Bueno, ya he puesto manos a la obra, para el ampli es un hecho que voy a usar un ampli que ya he probado gracias al amigo mnicolau, un tda 7377 con sobrada potencia para todo el micro, incluso podría ir uno solo de ellos que seria suficiente, pero para seguir on el criterio del proyecto, voy a usar dos de manera separada, usaria el dieño que está en este post : 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/ 

Fijense en los adjuntos que hay uno en le cual está solo el amplificador. chequeenlo y luego me dicen, con esto no creo que va a haber dramas, por ende el punto a) estaría resuelto.

Para el punto b) me gustaría usar algo como este diseño que les dejo en un adjunto (selector de entradas mejorado)


Este debería ser un diseño de los más sencillos, pero les juro que nunca he podido hacer que me ande correctamente, lo raro es que ese es la base de un diseño que traian los buses marcopolo, con la unica diferencia que el 4066 era sustituido por unos reles simple inversores (las masas iban todas juntas al negativo de la alimentación). Este tema tiene un post muy interesante que deberian leer:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/216441/ _ 
Particularmente me gustó mucho la idea de dal35, pero no la logré hacer andar en el Livewire, si alguno lo logra espero los comentarios, para los que no tienen ganas de buscar, les dejo el link con el diseño del que les hablo, aunque les recomiendo que lean el post:

Ver el archivo adjunto 19174

y la correspondiente imagen:



Pienso que ha este diseño alguno lo podría hacer andar sin dramas, luego le vamos a pedir a Mariano que nos de una manito con el pcb ya que él los hace muy pero muy prolijos. Con esto el punto b) estaría por la mitad, todavía deberíamos hacer que las señales sean de igual intensidad. Para la entrada 1 obviamente no hay problemas, se manda la señal directamente, quizás pueda usarse alguna amplificación muy sencilla con un preset para adecuarlo a diferentes entradas, pero como cada dispositivo a usar tiene su propio control de volumen, creo que esto solo lo complicaria inutilmente, para la entrada 2 vamos a tener que usar un pre para microfono dinámico, si bien los electret los he probado y son mil veces mejores para estas cosas (salvo que te compres un microfono de mas de 50 u$s) lo cierto es que nadie agarraría uno de ellos y todos compran esos microfonitos baratos de 7 u$s. a mi gustó mucho un diseño que encontré, es este:

http://www.electronicafacil.net/cir...rofono-bajo-ruido-baja-impedancia-salida.html

La única dificultad que le veo es que la alimentación es de 30v, pero no creo que sea muy dificil llevarlo a nuestros queridos 12v, en esa misma página hay un par de circuitos de preamplificadores muy interesantes. espero comentarios sobre esto también 

Nuevo Edit.

Bueno parece que por ahora sigo solito, no hay dramas, a alguno le va a venir bien, siguiendo en el punto b) nos queda por resolver dos entradas, una, la mas simple es la entrada de tv que es ni mas ni menos que una entrada line in normalizada, lo unico a tener en cuenta al momento de accionarla es que denbemos accionar un relay que nos de una salida de vcc para accionar los conversores. Para la 4ta entrada tenemos el problema que ya he ido mencionando de que los stereos no trae todos salidas sin amplificar, por ende debo incorporarles un circuito que haga ese trabajo de adecuar los nivelews de tension el proyecto que pienso usar es este como ya lo había comentado, pero pienso que debería poner aunque más no sea con puentes, algun circuito que me permita elegir entre salidas amplificadas y salidas line out para tomar estas salidas de aquellos equipos que si la tengan. Otra alternativa es que los parlantes se conecten directamente mediante uin doble inversor qeu entregue la señal de nuestro equipo o la de la radio, pero como en nuestro caso sonm dos circuitos independientes, pienso que nno es la solucion mas idónea





en esta página que les dejo el link ( http://sound.whsites.net/project100.htm ) pueden ver la tabla con los valores segun las potencias de los estereos, pienso qeu poner un pasr de jumpers no estaía mal para elegiur la configuracion ideal, incluso un pequeño preset podría ir sin dramas


----------



## Alex flores (Mar 15, 2011)

Saludos desde Peru, compañero Gabilon.
Yo tambien arme el amplificador que posteo mnicolau, pero no obtuve buenos resultados porque la potencia final era muy baja ademas que metia mucho ruido.
Llegaste a usar ese circuito en un bus ?
Pude observar los circuitos de los modulos amplificadores originales para bus. En marcas como ACTIA , VEHTEC y LOHR (marcopolo, comil) en el ACTIA encontre el mismo IC que utilizo mnicolau me refiero al TDA7377 con una potencia barbara y de sobra para el bus, sin embargo con el que hice no fue con esos resultados.
En el sistema VEHTEC utiliza el IC TDA8560Q que tambien tiene potencia de sobra para ese proposito.
En el sistema LOHR encontre 2 IC's LM1876 o como tambien LM4765 cada uno para cada canal y configurado en modo BRIDGE.
Que tipo de amplificador usas para esos buses ? 
recordando que llevan parlantes de 4 ohms en serie y paralelo, la configuracion son :
en cada canal lleva 2 grupos conectados en paralelo donde cada cada grupo tiene 4 parlantes de 4 ohms
GRACIAS


----------



## GABILON (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola amigo Alex. te comento que en realidad he terminado usando de todo un poco como para salir del paso, ya que los buses son de muy distinta configuracion como bien sabrás, en especial se me ha hecho dificil los buses de doble planta o planta y media por el tema de la distribucion de las cargas. Por ahora estoy en otros proyectos que me llevan su tiempo, pero de ese tema, te comento que conseguí en china una fabricante de módulos de reproductores de USB y SD, solo que me ha estado trabando el tema de los displays que son bastante caritos como para que todo el proyecto sea rentable y atractivo como para la venta. Otro tema que me ha complicado mucho es el selector de entradas, en general tienen un comportamiento errático y no le encuentro explicación, he probado de todo y al final he terminado por unos confiables selectores rotativos mecanicos. Si estás muy interresado en el tema, me buscas en el facebook por JESUS GABRIEL MALDONADO y vemos si podemos sacar adelante algo que nos ande en consjunto, te parece? Saludos


----------



## Alex flores (Mar 18, 2011)

Gabilon que emocionante !!!
Yo tambien estoy en las mismas, encontre unos proveedores chinos y trabajo con unos reproductores que trabajan con USB / SD y otros mejorados con disco duro. Ubique otro proveedor que tambien tiene los modulos selectores de audio.
No tengo facebook, me creeare una cuenta hoy por la tarde.
A que te refieres sobre los temas de los displays ? los monitores ?
De ser asi tambien tengo un proveedor que me brinda monitores LED a buen precio.
Saludos !!!


----------

